# Fabricator in and around Panama City Beach



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

I am looking for someone to build me a sissy bar for my poling platform in the Panama City Beach area. I am hoping that I can get one built while I am down there on vacation at the end of the month. My platform is already set up for one so it should be a fairly "easy" job.

Thanks


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Weldon Marine Fab Works in Destin is top notch


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MSFLIES said:


> .


You must be over the 20 post minimum!


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Padre said:


> Weldon Marine Fab Works in Destin is top notch


I contacted them and their sissy bars start at $850. That seems awful high to me.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

hollandbriscoe said:


> I contacted them and their sissy bars start at $850. That seems awful high to me.


Ouch! I didn't know it would be that high. I thought a complete platform would be that price.


----------

